# Good Article On Megachurches By Albert Mohler



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 1, 2012)

Came across this article today and thought I'd share it with the PB.

AlbertMohler.com &ndash; Is the Megachurch the New Liberalism?



> *Originally posted by DMcFadden*
> 
> I love reading Al Mohler! So often he nails an issue that has bothered me but he quickly gets to the point of my concern.
> 
> ...


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (May 1, 2012)

I note Dr. Mohler is following the unofficial party line of late in my region and using "non-catholic" to refer to the SBC, as opposed to the term "protestant."


----------



## Jack K (May 1, 2012)

That article is a good and necessary warning against the pressures that cause churches to slide into liberalism. But he didn't quite convince me that being a "megachurch" increases those pressures. As he pointed out, many large churches are large because they're faithful, not because they're accomodating.

History has shown that when a church turns a blind eye to sin people will, in the long run, abandon that church. It's what's happening to the mainlines. Foolish churches that seek to de-emphasize repentance and faith will not grow—not spiritually and not numerically either. They will dwindle as people loose any fire for Christ and, with that, any desire to be in church in the first place.


----------



## rbcbob (May 1, 2012)

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> I note Dr. Mohler is following the unofficial party line of late in my region and using "non-catholic" to refer to the SBC, as opposed to the term "protestant."



In fairness I would say that the wording (as in many surveys) is intended to measure each "Christian" denomination separately. Thus in the context of his article the Catholic figures are not pitted against the aggregate numbers of all other denominations and labeled Protestant. It is conceded that the Catholic numbers lead in the survey. Of the rest, the denomination that is next is the SBC, then would follow other denominations.

Later in the article he does use the designation Protestant when Catholics are not in the mix.


----------



## TheElk (May 1, 2012)

I like the article, here are a few highlights:

“One megachurch pastor in Florida recently told me that the megachurches in his area were abandoning concern for biblical gender roles on a wholesale basis. As one pastor told him, you cannot grow a church and teach biblical complementarianism. Even greater pressure is now exerted by the sexual revolution in general, and, more particularly, the question of homosexuality.”

Sad, sad, sad. Syncretism at its best.

“Divorced persons were more likely to have family members and friends within the congregation who were reluctant to confront the issue openly. Church discipline disappeared and personal autonomy reigned triumphant.”

Hmm comfort or Christ, I guess they chose comfort. Hey, God will understand right?

“We desperately want all persons to feel welcome to hear the Gospel and, responding in faith and repentance, to join with us in mutual obedience to Christ. But we cannot allow anyone, ourselves included, to come to Christ - or to church - on our own terms.”

Amen.


----------



## Marrow Man (May 1, 2012)

To which of David Well's works is Dr. Mohler referring, when he mentions the critique of the mega-church?


----------



## DMcFadden (May 1, 2012)

By the way . . . in merging the two threads, my words and Ben's name got mixed up. Please do not blame Ben for my words.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 1, 2012)

I'll gladly take on your words Dennis.


----------

